# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Naantaliin vievien ratojen nykytila

## JSL

Katselin RHK:n sivuilta taulukkoa jossa kerrottiin kesän ratatöistä. Siinä oli maininta että Rai-Nnl tulisi JKV. Alkaa ihmetyttämään kun Naantalin tulo-opastinkin on ollut ainakin 1998 asti merkitty pätemättömäksi kun silloin menin Dm7:lla ohi. Ei näy satunnaisesti vieraileva Rai pv kaipaavan.  :Smile: 
Eräissä RHK:n julkaisuissa on esitetty että vuoteen 2015 mennessä suljettaisiin välit Ihala-Vie ja Rai-Nnl, kaiketi heikon kunnon vuoksi. 
Olisi korkea aika laittaa Nesteen radalle 54set kiskot. 
Onko muuten jollakin tarkempia tietoja Naantalin-Jyväskylän 80-l hiilijunista, ainoa mitä tiedän, on Nummelinin Markun kuva Hr12-junasta Naantalin tulotolpalla, joka on silloin ollut käytössä. Samaten olisi kiva nähdä kuvia 80-l junista em. rataosilta.

----------


## JSL

Verkkoselostuksessa vuodelle 2009 Rai-Nnl nopeusrajoitus 50km/h kaikille junille. Johtunee JKV:n puuttumisesta. Rata myöskin luokiteltu sivuraiteeksi. Tänä syksynä E18-tien Lietsalan eritasoliittymän avajaisviikolla Lietsalantiellä oleva tasoristeys sai uuden kannen ja betonipölkyt.

----------


## TEP70

> Rata myöskin luokiteltu sivuraiteeksi.


Sivuradaksi.

----------

